# COM4J eine alternative Java - COM Bridge mit Java 5 Mitteln



## Thomas Darimont (10. Oktober 2006)

*COM4J eine Alternative Java - COM Bridge Implementierung mit Java 5 Mitteln*

Hallo!

Schaut mal hier:
https://com4j.dev.java.net/

Gruß Tom


----------

